# one leg bigger than other?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Firstly thanks if you answered the other question I posted regarding depth of squats. I will stick to slightly above parallel still as to be honest my **** is getting huge from doing just this and any deeper it`ll get much worse I feel. The day after doing legs my **** is killing.

The other problem I have regarding legs is my right leg (dominate leg) is 27.25 inches whilst the left is 26.5 inches around the thickest part.

Is this a common problem and what can be done to rectify it whilst increasing the size of both legs in unison.

Current routine is:

Extensions 3 warm up sets

Back Squats 4 sets working up to 200kg for 8 reps

Leg Presses 2 maximal sets

Stiff leg deads 3 sets

Leg curls 3 sets

Cheers...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yep there is usually a slight difference in size between right and left bodyparts, no need to worry. Only thing i can think of that may help would be to do single leg extensions, and single leg curls so the right doesnt carry the left..

But to be honest, i wouldnt worry too much, firstly they should catch up eventually, secondly - who else knows unless they measure? My left bicep is 1/2 inch smaller than right. Unless measuring i would never know


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

One legged leg presses may work, but i think if you were to do that hoping to increase the size of your smaller leg, you'd find your smaller leg getting stronger than the other one.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I wouldnt recommend one legged presses, as you could twist pretty easy unconciously and then maybe get back problems? Probably just me being over-cautious lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

They're a quality exercise. You can't go heavy on them too which is why they are so good. Really feel a deep burn. Don't get me wrong, they're not performed every workout.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I will try the one legged approach to a few exercsies, this may help.

My right arm is also .5 inches bigger than left so i guess most peoples dominant side will grow better than less dominant side.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Throw the bl**dy tape measure away! It's causing you more stress than it is worth.


----------



## Mr Chef (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm with nine pack


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Throw the bl**dy tape measure away! It's causing you more stress than it is worth.


LMAO


----------

